# First it was plants, now it is GMO babies !



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 25, 2014)

I just read this article talking about approving the genetic modification of  babies. They are pushing the idea that they can make healthier humans by doing this (sound familiar ?), just like Monsanto said that it would improve the growth and development of crop foods if they modified them. 
That sure didn't turn out so well.

So now, we are going to have test tube babies with who knows what characteristics. Once they start doing human gene modification, they certainly are not likely to just limit it to making babies healthier.
On one hand, they claim that the world is overpopulated, and we can't feed the people we now have; but then they want to make us all healthier and live longer ???    Okay...

Anyway, here is the article, read it and see what you think:

http://www.naturalnews.com/044428_genetic_modification_babies_fda.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Cenegenics 2.0.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2014)

FDA approval, now why am I not surprised?   People must just have too much money and too much time to play with.  I'm against GMO anything, not nice to fool mother nature. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/4926-Designer-Babies-Have-People-gone-nuts


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 25, 2014)

Hundreds of years from now it could be a scary, controlled future with a generation of superior humans. Glad I won't be alive long enough to be living amongst the humans that are produced.


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Brave New World; we knew this was coming.


----------



## Justme (Mar 26, 2014)

That would be a step far too far, imo.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Mar 26, 2014)

Just...no.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 28, 2014)

There's a very good movie, or I think it is at least, about this subject, a somber well done movie. Good cast also, Uma Thurman, Jude Law, Ethan Hawke, Alan Arkin, even Ernest Borgnine. Here's a link to the trailer.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...fSuwdl-1HQ8K9j5Q4ctRnYw&bvm=bv.63808443,d.cWc


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 28, 2014)

I've seen that movie, RCynic, and the points it raises are worth thinking about. Similar points were made years ago in Aldous Huxley's novel Brave New World. Humans were bred specifically for their roles in society. Intelligence reserved for the higher orders only.

Thinking on the subject, I believe the same concern is raised in Chapter 2 of Genesis. The story goes that Adam and Eve partook of the forbidden fruit from the Tree of Knowledge of  Good and Evil, which made them aware of their own sinfulness. They were then expelled from the Garden of Eden to prevent them from eating the fruit of the Tree of Life. 

In modern terms, because we now know too much for our own good, we ought not to mess around with our own genes in any effort to achieve godlike perfection. Greek mythology would call this hubris, and hubris never ends well.

Mythology and literature aside, when we see what lengths people go to with plastic surgery in an attempt to achieve some sort of ideal, is it wise to tamper with our genes for the same end? It is hardly likely to be reversible and the only way to eliminate mistakes from the gene pool is sterilisation and/or euthanasia before puberty. That way the mistakes won't pass on to generations to come.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 28, 2014)

From what we have seen thus far with Monsanto mixing genes in crops to produce a better product; it has not worked out as well as they thought it would. I can only imagine what terrible results might be forthcoming from the early experiments on humans.
And even if it works out like they think it will, they will not just be using it to produce healthier babies; they will be trying to make a superior human, just like Hitler wanted to do in 1940's Germany. They will also be making people that are more like robots with brains, from some of the articles that I have read, sort of like our old TV program of the Six Million Dollar Man, or maybe even Terminator type bionic warriors.
At best, it will totally change humanity, and I doubt it will be for the better.


----------



## Ina (Mar 28, 2014)

HFL, I remember my parents saying something very close to what you just wrote. And that was over 50 years ago. The One thing that has not occurred, (I hope), that my mother feared, was crossing humans with anilmals. I had nightmares for years about that one.


----------



## nan (Mar 28, 2014)

It's a sick world out there at the moment I shudder to think at what is in store for our children and grandchildren.


----------



## Ina (Mar 28, 2014)

Nan, Am I right in thinking you have a rose garden? If so, can you give me some ideas on roses that grow i n partially shade and light conditions. I'm in Texas, so the summers are hot and humid. I would appreciate any advise you could impart.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I just read this article talking about approving the genetic modification of babies. They are pushing the idea that they can make healthier humans by doing this (sound familiar ?), just like Monsanto said that it would improve the growth and development of crop foods if they modified them.
> That sure didn't turn out so well.


I think because greed and profits motivated them, nothing like human welfare or kindness at all.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2022)

i_am_Lois said:


> Hundreds of years from now it could be a scary, controlled future with a generation of superior humans. Glad I won't be alive long enough to be living amongst the humans that are produced.


Me too!


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 12, 2022)

GMO babies will probably be one of the crazy conspiracy theories laughed about 30 years from now.

Here is some info about the website cited in the OP:

Natural News (formerly NewsTarget, which is now a separate sister site) is a far-right, anti-vaccination conspiracy theory and fake news website known for promoting alternative medicine, pseudoscience, disinformation, and far-right extremism.[1][8] The website began publishing articles in 2008 and is based in the United States.[1][5]​​The site's founder, Michael Allen "Mike" Adams, gained attention after posting a blog entry implying a call for violence against proponents of GMO foods, and then allegedly creating another website with a list of names of alleged supporters. He has been accused of using "pseudoscience to sell his lies".[9] Adams has described vaccines as "medical child abuse".[10]​​The website sells various dietary supplements, promotes alternative medicine and climate change denial, makes tendentious nutrition and health claims,[11] disseminates fake news,[19] and espouses various conspiracy theories and pro-Donald Trump propaganda.[20][21] These conspiracy theories include chemophobic claims about the purported dangers of "chemtrails",[4] fluoridated drinking water,[22] anti-perspirants, laundry detergent, monosodium glutamate, aspartame, and vaccines.[4][11][23] It has also spread conspiracy theories about the Zika virus allegedly being spread by genetically modified mosquitoes[24] and purported adverse effects of genetically modified crops, as well as the farming practices associated with and foods derived from them.[25]​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_News​


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

So the fox that is "guarding the chickens" is who you choose to get news from ,  

instead of the watchdog ? 

No news is good news if you trust it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 13, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> From what we have seen thus far with Monsanto mixing genes in crops to produce a better product; it has not worked out as well as they thought it would. I can only imagine what terrible results might be forthcoming from the early experiments on humans.
> And even if it works out like they think it will, they will not just be using it to produce healthier babies; they will be trying to make a superior human, just like Hitler wanted to do in 1940's Germany. They will also be making people that are more like robots with brains, from some of the articles that I have read, sort of like our old TV program of the Six Million Dollar Man, or maybe even Terminator type bionic warriors.
> At best, it will totally change humanity, and I doubt it will be for the better.


What Hitler wanted to create wasn't 'superior.'


----------



## JustDave (Jul 13, 2022)

We breed dogs to get the desirable characteristics we want, but some of those breeds are not really that desirable.  We could breed selectively as humans to produce more desirable humans, but libido and poor judgement will always be there to insure that our breeding is almost entirely random.  But it's also recognized that mongrels have fewer chronic health issues than pure breeds.  So there's that.


----------



## Michael Z (Jul 13, 2022)

Sounds like the newest version of eugenics. Scary.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 13, 2022)

JustDave said:


> We breed dogs to get the desirable characteristics we want,





Michael Z said:


> Sounds like the newest version of eugenics. Scary.


All thru history,   summing up in this last century with the known and unknown horrors perpetrated,  

people have been taught, trained, raised, as if to get certain "characteristics" someone wants.

Most of the time,  they do not turn out well, nor okay, nor healthy at all.   Sickness and death is the goal and result.

Death dealing is the normal average common experience throughout life.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 14, 2022)

I think "GMO babies" is a tiny bit science, and lots of BS and fear. It's the 2020 version of 1600s witchcraft hysteria.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 14, 2022)

Clones ?


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I think "GMO babies" is a tiny bit science, and lots of BS and fear. It's the 2020 version of 1600s witchcraft hysteria.


It was a lot more peaceful decades ago not knowing how many babies are killed for convenience,   and for lack of love.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 14, 2022)

*Designer babies do not surprise me.  Too many people want perfection..no defects*


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Designer babies do not surprise me.  Too many people want perfection..no defects*


After this life,   everyone will see perfection first hand.   

Too many people won't enjoy it though - they won't be able to if they rejected the Creator in this life.


----------

